
British man sentenced to nearly three years in prison for movie piracy - lelf
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/08/british-man-sentenced-to-nearly-three-years-in-prison-for-movie-piracy/
======
AlexeyBrin
The _losses of the film industry_ , what BS. Someone that pirates a movie will
not pay for a ticket if the movie is not available now. He will simply wait
for a pirate copy to appear.

